#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Stack pointer register question

## sampath47

Hi guys!

I came across this question.
Suppose a processor does not have any stack pointer .Which of the following statements is true?

Answer was

It can have subroutine calls, but no nested subroutine calls

can somebody explain me this?





  Similar Threads: Het verhaal van de Laser Pointer and Me Understanding pointer in c by yashwant kanetkar Pointer Concept By Piyush Saurabh Design of boiler stack seminar report/pdf/ppt download

----------

